# Construcciones en Lince



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

No conozco mucho Lince y no estoy seguro de que hayan casas tan intresantes pero por ahi encontré algunas.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Lince es un distrito que hay q conocer tiene muchas construcciones que valen la pena. Ademas no es muy grande y tiene ese parque Castilla que se ve bien en fotos. 

Gracias por las excelentes fotos que siempre nos traes Juan 

Pd: asi esta mejor ..?


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Bonito el thread, Juan. Me gusta Lince...todavía mantiene el encanto de sus casas, y tranquila la zona, sobre todo. Qué lindo ver el carretero de frutas...¡y qué rico!

Gracias por las fotos y saludos...


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh!!! Lince!!! cuando fui a tomarle fotos al Parque Castilla vi casas muy bonitas lo malo es que estaban alguito mataditas pero la verdad tiene casitas bonitas por todos lados!!!

Muy buen thread Juan1912


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

^^^^Quiero una de esas casitas, tan muy bonitas, cuanto costará una casa de las que salen en las fotos, están bonitas en especial la que tiene la berma arbolada en frente y el balconsito, me imagino despertando un día de verano y asomando en mi pijama de ositos hacia la copa de los arboles frente a mi!!! (creo que esa esta en el limite con Jesus Maria???)


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Anlysixth said:


> Oh!!! Lince!!! cuando fui a tomarle fotos al Parque Castilla vi casas muy bonitas lo malo es que estaban alguito mataditas pero la verdad *tiene casitas bonitas por todos lados*!!!
> 
> Muy buen thread Juan1912


sobre todo por la 2 de Mayo. 
Bonita trenza tocayo.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buen thread Juan1912, seguro que si te paseas por el distrito encontrarás cosas interesantes, las calles en esa zona son bien simpaticas, todas las casas con jardines, algunas con un patiecito antes de la entrada, como en algunas de las fotos. 
Frente al parque de los Proceres, que le llamaban de Matamula, construyeron el primer edificio residencial del distrito, tenia una vista muy buena del parque, creo que no se construyeron mas edificios en esa zona y deve aún estar en pie. Muchas casas mas modernas, bien cuadradas con fachadas de piedra, era moda creo. Buen thread, nos muestras parte de un distrito que poco se ha mostrado, gracias por compartir.:cheers:


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

me gusta ... sin salir de lo común igual es bonito...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Me gustó Jesús María, bonitas casas aunque algunas se ven un toque abandonadas... después que seguirá? construcciones en Pueblo Libre? xD


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Ejem... Es Lince...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Mmmmm px la verdad las construcciones n Lince .. (no conoxco muxo) se ven bien ... a juzgar x las fotos .. hay algunas q necesitan un poco mas de limpieza n la fachada .. pero no son feas ... salu2 Juan!!


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

De lo que pude ver de Lince cuando estube en Lima, fue como dos caras. En una, luce bien y algo ordenada. En la otra, se veia un toque maleado y descuidado.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Bonitas casas algunas. Este distrito lo veo como una réplica chica de algunas zonas miraflroinas y de Jesús María entre algunos...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Lince tiene zonas interesantes y a mi me gusta, tengo buenos por no decir excelentes recuerdos de ese distrito.... Gracias Juan, tus fotos son geniales... de postal!


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

Eh date una vuelta por los Geranios en Lince, por ahi hay casas bien bonitas. 
Buenas fotos yo vivi en Lince de chibolito. Atendia a un kindergarden que ahora es una clinica de 6 pisos por calle risso creo. no me acuerdo...


----------



## -Tanatos (Jun 6, 2007)

Lince es un distrito bonito
aunque ultimamente la delincuencia ha avanzado por alli
ojala principe la este rradicandola
y sobre als otos estan bonitas.

aunque croe que falto el castillo Rospigliosi.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Bonitas las fotos de Lince, un distrito que creo conocer en buena medida (desde la ventana del micro,claro). No es que me queje ni nada, pero en realidad conozco, caminando, muy poco de Lima, más por tv, por periódicos, por una pasada esporádica o por la cotidianidad del trayecto a la universidad; así, cuando ingresé a la universidad recién comencé a pasar por distritos como Jesús María, Pueblo Libre, Lince o Magdalena, a los cuales casi nunca había ido. De esos, el que se me hace menos atractivo, precisamente, es Lince, no sé, será que es por las zonas donde paso o porque no basta con ver de la ventana.
He notado "dos Linces"; el que da a San Isidro (Prescott, César vallejo) está bien acicalado, pero antes de llegar a La Victoria (cerca a la Vía Expresa) se parece a este distrito, salvando las distancias, claro, pero con un desaliño inocultable. En fin, era toda una delicia pasar por el parque Castilla, la avenida César Vallejo, el límite con Salaverry (cerca al Sophianum) y el parque del Bombero (feísimo hasta que lo arreglaron, y hasta pequeños juegos infantiles y mayor iluminación le pusieron, pero los pandilleros y las palomas se han encargado de malograr de nuevo al monumento, en fin...) 

En las fotos reconozco muy pocas de las casas, hace un tiempo que no paso por allí (la línea 148 me hacía todo un tour, pero ahora tomo el "Pesquero").
Saludos.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*No conozco mucho de Lince, pero por lo que conozco, puedo decir que es un distrito agradable, tiene buenas zonas y algunas algo feas como he podido ver. Tal vez me falta conocerlo màs. Buenas fotos Juan.*


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

lamentablm,ente no conozco mucho lince  pero se nota ke tiene casas muy bonitas :banana: buen thread Juan =D aunk de por ciert ocabe resaltar que las ampliaciones ke le han hecho a esta casa estan de espanto >.< algunas de esas casitas necesitamncuidado :banana:


----------

